
Coronavirus Revised Stanford estimate Santa Clara County had 54 times more cases - nradov
https://www.mercurynews.com/coronavirus-revised-stanford-estimate-says-santa-clara-county-had-54-times-more-cases-than-we-knew-about
======
michaelmrose
You don't get a gourmet meal by starting with garbage and reprocessing it and
adding garnishings.

Most notably

"But there’s continued concern about the methodology. Volunteers for the test
were recruited from Facebook — so its sampling was neither random nor
representative of the community as a whole."

For an expert review of all the problems please see

[https://medium.com/@balajis/peer-review-of-
covid-19-antibody...](https://medium.com/@balajis/peer-review-of-
covid-19-antibody-seroprevalence-in-santa-clara-county-
california-1f6382258c25)

In the midst of a crisis the poor quality work of the scientists suggests that
they either don't take the matter sufficiently seriously or don't possess the
necessary skills to deserve our trust. It's a dangerous time to take bad
advice especially at a time people are so desperate for good news.

